# Bubble nest?



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had a few bettas before but never had one built a nest and just wondering if this really is a bubble nest. Is there anything i should do now? I'm not really looking to breed but it would be a new experience, but want to do any thing that would risk and of the fish.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes this is a bubble nest. Add a female and they will spawn. After spawning, remove the female or the male may kill her.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep its a nest! 

I dont suggest breeding theres alot more to it than throwing a female in, he may kill her instead of spawning her. Plus I highly doubt your setup to raise betta fry they are pretty demanding.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

First off...yes that is a bubblenest. That is a normal thing for sexually mature male bettas to do. It does not mean they are ready to breed. You have to condition both your male and a female before breeding PLUS all the planning and expense of getting all the stuff you need for breeding and raising the babies. There is risk in breeding because one or both of the breeding pair could die from injuries inflicted from each other. Just remember to get plenty of info BEFORE you decide to breed. At this moment, you do not have to do anything. Your betta will be perfectly fine blowing his bubblenest until waterchange time and then once it is destroyed(normally happens when you do a waterchange) he will probably make a new one.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok thanks. As of right now im not going to attempt any breeding, specially since it would take awhile to get a female as my local pet store isnt into fish to much so you have to special order everything. Thanks for the info though.


----------

